# Need another opinion



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm really starting to hate my OCD. I can't seem to make up my mind at all. I'm 15 and I'm trying to save up for a vehicle, but I also need a new rifle. I work enough to make around $300 a month and I would like a car around July of next year. I think I can get both, the only problem is that I don't go cheap on my outdoors purchases. I would like my gear to last until I can hand it down to my own children. I can't stand waist anything because if I don't get the best now, I'll have to get it later, then I'll have nothing to do with the used rifle and I tend to get sentimental about things like that. maybe it's my OCD, maybe I'm just weird but that's the way I am. I don't know weather I want to buy the savage 110 trophy hunter xp with the scope and upgrade the scope later or buy a more expensive rifle, then buy the more expensive scope now and not have any money left for a cushion. I've also decided to buy a Boyds custom stock for about $300 for whatever rifle I get. This can be bought later but I'm getting the rifle and scope right after Christmas. I was also wondering if the laminated stocks are less quality than the normal walnut. I like the looks of the maple stocks but I have read that they are fragile. Any opinions? Sorry for my weirdness, I need help


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well !*

Buy what you can afford . Purchasing a vehicle would be on the top of my list as someone with a vehicle could go hunting more because they have a ride ðŸ˜ƒ

Then purchase what you can afford a starter used rifle is fine , and will shoot deer just a well as a high dollar rifle ( within reason ) . Your young don't worry about the best of the best it's all about getting out and enjoying the out doors that what's inportant .

Good luck young man , I keep hunting and fishing it will keep you out of trouble , at least it did for me .


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

artys only said:


> Buy what you can afford . Purchasing a vehicle would be on the top of my list as someone with a vehicle could go hunting more because they have a ride ðŸ˜ƒ
> 
> Then purchase what you can afford a starter used rifle is fine , and will shoot deer just a well as a high dollar rifle ( within reason ) . Your young don't worry about the best of the best it's all about getting out and enjoying the out doors that what's inportant .
> 
> Good luck young man , I keep hunting and fishing it will keep you out of trouble , at least it did for me .


Artys is right. You can buy a high quality rifle for not much money. Put a good (not great) scope on it and it will last you a long time. Laminated stocks are more hardy than walnut. Synthetic is tougher than either. 
I love a beautiful wanlunt stock but i buy all synthetic and stainless now because they are much more forgiving and they don't swell or shrink with changes in weather. A Leupold gold ring scope will serve you well for about $250.00.

Jim


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Savage Axis series combos with scope are a great and accurate value. Especially now that you can get them with the excellent Savage Accu-Trigger.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Buy a decent quality used rifle and scope. Buy a caliber that is not a barrel burner. Used Luppys typically go for small dollars. 

Save the money on the boyd's custom stock. You are highly unlikely to see any real performance improvement until you have a whole bunch of rounds under your belt. Spend your money on good ammo and trigger time. The chances you can out shoot a rack grade Remmy 700 with a decent trigger in less than 1,000 rounds is slim to none. 

Walnut and Maple look great. The more fragile generally means they get beat up and show scratches or dings. Not that they fail as stocks. M1Garands were stocked with walnut, and the rifles were used to crush people's skulls and pound into doors. Assuming you are not engaged in those activities or worse, a hardwood stock is unlikely to fail on you. Good maple has basically the same "hardness" as walnut.

My suggestion: don't fall for the fan boy BS. All these toys and upgrades are no substitute for trigger time. Focus on trigger time, proper technique, and the use of good ammo. 

Also, ignore 99% of the junk you read in gun rags, unless the gun rags are serious publications directed at the 1% of the market. Read stuff like back issues of Precision Shooting. The bulk of the consumer publications are garbage directed at the mall ninja market.

The internet is even worse. Read Accurate Shooter and Bench Rest Central. Stuff like that.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Buy a decent quality used rifle and scope. Buy a caliber that is not a barrel burner. Used Luppys typically go for small dollars.
> 
> Save the money on the boyd's custom stock. You are highly unlikely to see any real performance improvement until you have a whole bunch of rounds under your belt. Spend your money on good ammo and trigger time. The chances you can out shoot a rack grade Remmy 700 with a decent trigger in less than 1,000 rounds is slim to none.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think sir. Green for this.

Jim


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm thinking I should get either a used rifle for about $400 to $500 at Durys and a Vortex Diamondback, or I should get the Savage 110 trophy hunter xp and upgrade stocks on both later next year. Opinions? I really don't want to spend more than $700 on the rifle and scope. And what kind of rifle could I get for this price used? And where is a good place to buy it?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tikka T3 - hard to improve on this on period.
Remington 700

You will have to spend three times as much to see any better accuracy. And if you find a good deal (right here in the 2cool classifieds there are several) you could always always sell it for what you bought it for. Scopes come up all the time...just get something...then upgrade and sell as you see fit or your needs change.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Ernest and JJ got it right. A nice blueing and fine wood stock look great, but I have evolved over the years to stainless and synthetic for all my serious rifles. Usually shoot remington 700 or their clones for the simple fact that there are so nany aftermarket options. But if I was just getting started I would really consider savage. There are a lot of aftermarket parts for them and you can swap barrels and calibers without the need of a gunsmith if you have a little knowledge. They will usually shoot with anything out there. As your interest changes and you add more rifles to your collection you will be able to configure them to suit your needs. Shoot a lot.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

You mentioned that you need a new rifle. Do you already have something? If so what are you working with right now? If you have a firearm that can reliably put down the game you are hunting at the distances you have to shoot then I would prioritize the vehicle over the rifle.

Having now stated the responsible option , I would probably just get the rifle myself anyway lol. I prefer to spend a bit more and go with the nicer option as I already know that I will want to upgrade the thing later on. I am a huge fan of the Tikka line. You won't really need to upgrade the trigger and they are very accurate out of the box. The action is very smooth. The only problem is that would put you near the end of your budget with just the rifle.

Buying a used gun is like buying anything else used. A good place to get it is wherever you find the one you are looking for in the condition you want for the price you want. Check the rifle out very carefully. Since it is used you don't know the round count. Check the bore out. Does it look pitted or rusty? Is there a large amount of copper or fouling down the barrel? Inspect the muzzle crown for any tiny dings. If possible check the headspace as well. Check that the action still runs smoothly, give it a dry fire as well. Make sure that the safety and every feature on it does work as intended. Since you are looking at a hunting rifle I think it is unlikely for the barrel to be shot out due to high round count on a used firearm. Damage to that rifle would likely be from weather/rain, poor handling or dropping, and improper cleaning procedures.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I really don't have a useable rifle at the moment, I hear the Savage axis is a good rifle as well as the Remington 783...both are well into my price range and good enough for what I do. I would add the Vortex to whatever I buy. And I do agree that it's most important to enjoy the outdoors and not worry too much about my equipment...that's a really good point for me. Anyways, I can always upgrade at least the stock later just for that one of a kind look.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

How are your grades in school?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

There are several good answers above. I just wanted to add that I don't think these questions are related to OCD or being weird. In my opinion, you show a certain degree of intelligence in inquiry from others who have gone before you.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the way everyone is helping this young man out. Just another reason to love 2Cool!

Jim


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah Jim, but he better be posting on here between classes!


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

T. Rep said:


> How are your grades in school?


Pretty good, thank you for asking and I am answering between periods lol...thank you guys for the help, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I'll find the one i like soon.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Tell you what, to help you out a little bit....I have a Remington 770 270win w/ Leupold 3-9x40 scope, only about 40-50 rds through it, i'll sell you for $100.....Not a tack driver by any means but a decent starter gun.....If you can show me a report card with all A's....


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

T. Rep said:


> Tell you what, to help you out a little bit....I have a Remington 770 270win w/ Leupold 3-9x40 scope, only about 40-50 rds through it, i'll sell you for $100.....Not a tack driver by any means but a decent starter gun.....If you can show me a report card with all A's....


I like this deal. Only problem is my algebra ll teacher gave us a hard test lol


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

T. Rep said:


> Tell you what, to help you out a little bit....I have a Remington 770 270win w/ Leupold 3-9x40 scope, only about 40-50 rds through it, i'll sell you for $100.....Not a tack driver by any means but a decent starter gun.....If you can show me a report card with all A's....


I'll send 2 boxes of premium ammo to your parents as well.

Show the card.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Weatherby Vanguard in 7mm-08, 270, or 30-06. In your budget of about $450 and a tack driver out of the box.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here it is guys. Lol


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

redkiller99 said:


> I'm really starting to hate my OCD. I can't seem to make up my mind at all. I'm 15 and I'm trying to save up for a vehicle, but I also need a new rifle. I work enough to make around $300 a month and I would like a car around July of next year. I think I can get both, the only problem is that I don't go cheap on my outdoors purchases. I would like my gear to last until I can hand it down to my own children. I can't stand waist anything because if I don't get the best now, I'll have to get it later, then I'll have nothing to do with the used rifle and I tend to get sentimental about things like that. maybe it's my OCD, maybe I'm just weird but that's the way I am. I don't know weather I want to buy the savage 110 trophy hunter xp with the scope and upgrade the scope later or buy a more expensive rifle, then buy the more expensive scope now and not have any money left for a cushion. I've also decided to buy a Boyds custom stock for about $300 for whatever rifle I get. This can be bought later but I'm getting the rifle and scope right after Christmas. I was also wondering if the laminated stocks are less quality than the normal walnut. I like the looks of the maple stocks but I have read that they are fragile. Any opinions? Sorry for my weirdness, I need help


Son you are making something hard out of what's easy.
Forget all the glitter and advertisement.
A man can hunt everything on the North American Continent
with a 30-06, 12 gauge and a 22lr. 
All can be found reasonable as well as the ammo.
No round can compete with the range of bullet selection over the counter of the 30-06.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Son you are making something hard out of what's easy.
> Forget all the glitter and advertisement.
> A man can hunt everything on the North American Continent
> with a 30-06, 12 gauge and a 22lr.
> ...


X2 dont get all caught up in calibers either. Spend your time and money enjoying the hunt not all the glitter equipment.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

T. Rep said:


> Tell you what, to help you out a little bit....I have a Remington 770 270win w/ Leupold 3-9x40 scope, only about 40-50 rds through it, i'll sell you for $100.....Not a tack driver by any means but a decent starter gun.....If you can show me a report card with all A's....


Take this deal! Only way to beat it would be to take a time machine back to 1975.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

PM me your info and a time/place that your parents can bring you to meet up


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

You guys are great, T. Rep, what your doing is superb.


----------

